# Kleinen Teich aus GfK laminieren



## Maxi777 (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo lieber Gartenteich-Freunde, 

vor einigen Tagen begann ich meine Idee, im Garten einen kleinen Teich anzulegen, umzusetzen. 

Ich machte in der Nähe der Terrasse einen Aushub , ca. 3 m x 2 m, durchschnittliche Tiefe ca. 50 cm und einen Tiefenbereich von ca. 100 cm Tiefe (ca. 0,8 m²). An einer Seite hatte ich Stufen integriert, um Pflanzen in Flachwasserbereichen von ca. 10 cm und 25 cm setzen zu können. 

Da ich durch mein Modellbau-Hobby einige Erfahrungen mit der Verarbeitung von GfK habe, soll der Teich nun auch in diesem Verfahren hergestellt werden. Eine Anleitung eines Vertreibers von Faserverbundwerkstoffen festigte diesen Entschluß, GfK statt Folie oder gar Fertigteichen einzusetzen.

Gem. dieser Anleitung sollte der ausgehobene (künftige) Teich zunächst mit Zement in Form gebracht bzw. verfestigt werden. So ist nun bereits die endgültige Form des Teiches fertig geworden und es kann nach noch ein paar Tagen Trocknungsphase der Zementschicht Ende dieser oder Mitte nächster Woche ans Laminieren gehen. 

Eine Frage brennt mir nun unter den Nägeln: 

Mit dem Zement habe ich die Uferbereiche ähnlich wie bei einem Fertigteich gewölbt - etwas flacher auslaufend, ca. 3cm über dem geplanten Wasserspiegel. Die anschließende GfK-Beschichtung wird diese Formgebung erhalten. Wie vermeide ich nun, dass ein Kapillareffekt entsteht, der den Teich "leer saugt" ? 
Angedacht war, die Uferbereiche mit Kieseln zu besäumen, evtl. sogar Kiesel in die noch nasse letzte Schicht Laminierharz einzustreuen. Optisch verbessert werden sollte dies später mit Bepflanzungen (z.B. Pfenningkraut, Spitzwegerich...) 

Als "blutiger Anfänger" bin ich mir nun nicht sicher, ob diese Vorgehensweise geeignet ist und bin für Tips sehr dankbar.

Viele Grüße

Eberhard


----------



## Annett (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kleinen Teich aus GfK laminieren*

Hallo und Willkommen bei uns im Forum, Eberhard. 


Kannst Du uns mal ein/mehrere Foto's vom aktuellen Baustellen-Stand einstellen?
Damit man eine bessere Vorstellung bekommt..... 
Gern auch ein Detailbild vom Rand, um den es ja geht.


----------



## Maxi777 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kleinen Teich aus GfK laminieren*



Annett schrieb:


> Hallo und Willkommen bei uns im Forum, Eberhard.
> 
> 
> Kannst Du uns mal ein/mehrere Foto's vom aktuellen Baustellen-Stand einstellen?
> ...



Hallo Annett,

Danke für den Hinweis. Bilder stelle ich in den nächsten Tagen ein. 

Grüsse
Eberhard


----------



## Maxi777 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kleinen Teich aus GfK laminieren*



Annett schrieb:


> Hallo und Willkommen bei uns im Forum, Eberhard.
> 
> 
> Kannst Du uns mal ein/mehrere Foto's vom aktuellen Baustellen-Stand einstellen?
> ...



Hallo Annett und andere Mitleser, 

mein kleiner Gartenteich ist nun seit ein paar Tagen soweit fertig - leider nur "mehr oder weniger" fertig, denn das Übelste, was einem "Teichbauer" passieren kann, ist eingetreten: 

Anfang der Woche wurde zum ersten Mal Wasser eingefüllt, alles machte zunächst einen zufriedenstellenden Eindruck, aber am nächsten Morgen - ca. 12 Stunden nach dem Einfüllen, war der Wasserspiegel um rund 10 cm gesunken! An den Teichrändern war nirgendwo eine feuchte Stelle erkennbar und rund um den (dreiviertel eingegrabenen) Aussenfilter konnte ich ebenfalls keine Nässe feststellen. 
Ich vermutete daher eine Undichtigkeit im Becken und pumpte das gesamte Wasser wieder ab. 

Zunächst noch 'mal ein paar Infos zum Aufbau: 

Das ausgehobene Teichbecken hatte ich zunächst komplett mit Zement aufgebaut. Nach einigen Tagen Trocknung wurden drei Lagen GfK-Gewebe auflaminiert. Abschließend kam noch eine Deckschicht Laminierharz darüber, so dass eigentlich alles dicht sein sollte. 
Nachdem das Malheur mit dem Wasserverlust erkannt und der Teich wieder vollständig trocken gelegt war, besorgte ich zwei große Gebinde "MEM-Dicht-Fix", das absolut wasserdicht ist und u.a. auch für Teichabdichtungen verwendet werden kann. Dieses pastöse Material hatte ich in dicker Schicht auf das GfK aufgebracht und ließ es drei Tage trocken (...nach 24 Std. belastbar gem. Hersteller). 
Gestern wurde der Teich nun erneut geflutet, mit dem Ergebnis, dass heute - ca. 14 Stunden später, erneut Wasser fehlt. - Nicht ganz so viel wie beim ersten Versuch, aber viel zu viel, als dass man es so belassen könnte. Nach den 14 Stunden fehlen ca. 7 cm im Wasserspiegel. (Der Teich faßt ca. 1.500 Liter) 

Es gibt nach meinem Ermessen drei Möglichkeiten, woher der Wasserverlust kommen kann: 

1. Becken immer noch undicht (halte ich für eher unwahrscheinlich nach den div. Deckschichten.) 
2. Verlust durch einen Kapillareffekt. (nicht erkennbar) 
3. Verlust durch das Filterbecken. (Der Filter steht nicht vollständig über dem Wasserspiegel - die Oberkante des Filtergehäuses befindet sich ca. 8 cm über dem Wasserspiegel bei vollständig gefülltem Becken.) 


Was meint ihr, welcher Fehler hier am wahrscheinlichsten ist ?

Anbei noch zwei Bilder vom Beckenrand.

Viele Grüße,
Eberhard


----------



## Frank (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kleinen Teich aus GfK laminieren*

Hallo Eberhard,

hmmm, anhand der Bilder ist das schlecht zu sagen ... 

Kannst du nochmal ein oder auch ruhig mehr Fotos von der gesamten Anlage machen? Den Filter, möglichst mit Rohrverbindungen, eingeschlossen.

Wie hoch füllst du das Wasser ein? So hoch wie die feuchten Stellen auf den Bildern erkennbar sind, oder höher?
Dann sieht es so aus, als ob du einfach über die Steine laminiert hast. Gut, das sollte zwar nichts mit dem Wasserverlust zu tun haben, sieht m. M. n. nur nicht so gut aus.
Aber das ist Geschmacksache. 
Vermuten würde ich ein Leck in der Verbindung zum Filter oder am Filter selbst.


----------



## Maxi777 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kleinen Teich aus GfK laminieren*



Frank schrieb:


> Hallo Eberhard,
> 
> hmmm, anhand der Bilder ist das schlecht zu sagen ...
> 
> ...



Hallo Frank, 

das Wasser steht normalerweise bis ca. 5cm unter dem Rand. Die Steine sind nicht anlaminiert. Ich hatte sie ganz zum Schluß in die noch feuchte MEM-Dichtfix-Masse mit eingedrückt, um den GfK-Rand zu kaschieren. 

An die Filterverbindungen dachte ich auch schon, allerdings ist das Wasser bis zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt, 17.00 Uhr, also ca. 24 Stunden nach dem Befüllen nicht mehr weiter abgesackt, als es heute morgen der Fall war. Folglich müßte doch eigentlich entweder das Leck im oberen Bereich sein oder tatsächlich ein Kapillareffekt vorhanden sein. ¿ (Ironie) Oder kann der in Relation zum Teich vielleicht zu niedrige Wasserspiegel im Aussenfilter dafür sorgen, dass der Wasserspiegel des Teichs maximal nur so hoch sein kann, wie der  Grund des Filterbeckens ist ? 
Rätsel über Rätsel.... 

Gruß
Eberhard :?


----------



## hergen (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kleinen Teich aus GfK laminieren*

*Moin Moin


Das gleiche Problem hatte Ich auch bei einen Bekannten
ein leichten Wasserverlust .
Ich habe da Teich wieder trocken gelegt nochmals alles abgeschliffen und mit ein Topcoat eingestrichen seit dem war alles dicht 

m.f.G Helge*


----------



## Frank (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kleinen Teich aus GfK laminieren*

Hallo Eberhard,

mach mal folgendes um herauszufinden, ob das Leck in deinem Teich ist.

Wenn der Wasserstand jetzt schon 24h konstant ist, dann füll mal wieder ca. 1 cm auf.
Gib ein paar Tropfen Kondensmilch ins Wasser. Normal müsste die Kondensmilch dir eine "Spur" zum Leck im Teich führen.

Wenn das nicht geholfen hat meld dich noch mal.


----------

